# French style ?



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

The best coffee I've ever had was in Paris, do they have a certain style I could look for in a roasted bean from one of the usual suppliers like union etc


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

For me, French style coffee = roasted to buggery, bitter coal.

Have a read of this: http://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/using-sight-determine-degree-roast


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive had 2 espresso shots whilst in France..the first one tasted like an ashtray. The second one smelled like an ashtray so I added half a spoon of sugar and a dash of milk...it tasted like an ashtray-milkshake


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> ...it tasted like an ashtray-milkshake


This made me LOL


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> This made me LOL


Almost made me gag at point of consumption haha


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Now you mention it I think I may have experienced this. I was on an overnight Air Francce flight from Sau Paulo to Paris, I had just woken up at about 7am and a very nice lady asked me if i wanted some coffee. Of course I said yes and boy did I regret it. It was scalded, bitter, dark muck that tasted like it had been on a hot plate for about 12 hours (probably not too far from the truth) and also tasted like the bottom of an ash tray. I only took one sip and could taste it for hours. Needless to say the rest didn't get drunk. Yuk!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't tar all of Paris with one brush







Brun, did you enjoy the coffee everywhere in Paris or was there anywhere in particular?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is this ashtray tasting thing some kind of ritual amongst the coffee community? you all seem to know so much about it!


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

There are very few places for good coffee in Paris. La Cafeotheque is one of them:

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2011/04/la-cafeotheque-de-paris-coffee-shop/


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

As for the coffee, my auntie lives near lyon and from my experience the french seem to be great lovers of stale burnt robusta based 'moka-pot' and percolater coffee, not my thing thats for sure!

For sure, there are great coffees to be had in france but the above seems their traditional native style if you will.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've spent some time around Royan in France and on the whole the coffee was grim...

I was over the moon one day when I came across a cute little coffee shop that did its own roasting, had loads if different coffee and had loads of equipment for sale. The end result was very average to my dismay... I never found anything better.....

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

RolandG said:


> Don't tar all of Paris with one brush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was in Dalloyau (sp?)


----------

